# Carbide Cutter



## chrisbaker42 (3 Dec 2011)

I have just taken delivery of one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Square-Carbid ... 0586608089 and what a great cutter it is whether it is used for roughing or hollowing it is like the proverbial hot knife through butter even on hard oak and what a great price. I now need to find a similar round cutter at a similar price.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2011)

Yes these carbide tool inserts are quite a revelation when first used, I have made up my own tool holders with heavier square stock (increased rigidity) than used by the Ci1 and they do most of my rough shaping and bulk hollowing.
Not had to replace an insert yet, although one of them has received a freshen up of the edges by a quick polish of the top surface on a diamond plate.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (3 Dec 2011)

I have made my own as well, 15mm x 10mm bar about 18in with a long handle 2 straight tools and 1 with a 45 degree bend for undercutting.

If anyone knows where I can get a round cutter from I would be grateful.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2011)

chrisbaker42":1q7ulfmn said:


> ....If anyone knows where I can get a round cutter from I would be grateful.



Well they are always available from easy Wood Tools

 by cost and shipping is way over the top.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (3 Dec 2011)

I thought I had solved the problem some time ago when I bought some very cheap sandvik inserts on ebay but of course they need sharpening and I have no means of sharpening carbide.

Thanks for the info Chas but you are certainly right about the price being prohibitive which is why I was so pleased with the one in my link.


----------



## Aled Dafis (3 Dec 2011)

Chris, you must be quite local to me, I teach Design and Technology at Lampeter school.

I've just bought a set of these to see what they're like, I've been meaning to try them out for some time.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120344902813? ... 500wt_1180

I've also sent the seller a message to see whether he can source some round ones.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (3 Dec 2011)

Thanks Aled, yes I am quite local to you I even had several nephews that attended your school. They certainly look very similar to the one I bought, how sharp are they? If they are anything like the one I have they will be razer sharp and really do cut through wood like nothing I have seen before.


----------



## Aled Dafis (3 Dec 2011)

I'm not sure how sharp they are, I've literally only just ordered them, it was your post that reminded me about these cutters. I believe that they're the cutters used in spindle moulder tooling as spur cutters, so they should be pretty sharp. I've had my eye on the Easy Wood Tools for a while but found then way too expensive for my liking, I just hope that his supplier manages to source the round cutters as well.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## chrisbaker42 (3 Dec 2011)

When they arrive can you let me know if they are sharp along the length of each edge as well as the tips if so I may get some as well.


----------



## philb88 (3 Dec 2011)

Have bought tools and inserts from this man in USA, good quality.

Just watch out if the package gets caught in customs, as your adding 20% plus £8 handling!

http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/index.htm


----------



## boysie39 (4 Dec 2011)

As a complete "plonker" regarding steels and sharpening same,   Can someone tell me what is the different methods for Carbide and HSS. 
I suspect the Honeing method may have something to do with it ? #-o


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2011)

Sintered Tungsten Carbide is a much harder material than HSS.

You need a Silicon Carbide 'Green' Grinding Wheel or stone to work it or a more modern alternate such as diamond coated or cubic boron nitride (CBN) wheel.

For the tool tips being discussed, they can be sharpened most effectively by honing the top surface on a flat diamond coated card or plate, only a few passes are required to get back the razor edge (as long as you have not chipped them of course by hitting something nasty)

But even using them on really abusive natural edge stock the edges are likely to be cutting well days, weeks, or even months down the line in the average hobby shop.


----------



## duncanh (4 Dec 2011)

philb88":3ah1jgbr said:


> Have bought tools and inserts from this man in USA, good quality.
> 
> Just watch out if the package gets caught in customs, as your adding 20% plus £8 handling!
> 
> http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/index.htm



I noticed recently that the £18 limit decreased to £15 at the start of November. And that limit includes the postage as well


----------



## Paul Hannaby (4 Dec 2011)

Not only that but you will be charged £8 by parcel force for collecting the duty!

I have found a supplier of the round cutters in the US which might be cheaper. I'm waiting for them to let me know how much the shipping costs would be. Once I know, I will try to figure out a price including shipping, import duty etc. and if it works out, I'm happy to put in a collective order, which would offset the delivery costs for everyone.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (5 Dec 2011)

I got an answer on the delivery charges and based on me ordering 10 circular 10mm carbide cutters with mounting screw the price works out to around £13.00 each for a cutter with screw after import duty etc. They also do 8mm and 12mm circular cutters so if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (5 Dec 2011)

I have also had news from the place I bought mine from, he is evaluating some round cutters and will be contacting me sometime this month. I'll pass on any more information when I get it.


----------



## Aled Dafis (5 Dec 2011)

Paul, I'll take one if you put in an order (might even take two, I'll think it over). I'm thinking that these cutters could quite easily be attached to my Roly Munro tool just by making a small front "link" to take the cutter. ( One flat and one at 45degrees for shear scraping???)

I had a reply back from Appleby woodturning stating that they didn't stock any round cutters, but that they had the screws for the square cutters that I linked to above. I'll report back on these cutters when I manage to test them out.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## DINK (5 Dec 2011)

Hi I bought a box of 10 round 12mm carboloy cutters £9.50 off a guy on the bay (timw8675) he often lists them but if theres none on you can contact him from there.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (6 Dec 2011)

Hi Dink,
Are these cutters flat on top or do they have a raised cutting ring like the ones on the Monro, Hunter tools etc. ?


----------



## chrisbaker42 (6 Dec 2011)

I saw the carboloy cutters, are they sharp?


----------



## Roger C (23 Dec 2011)

Hi Chaps The carbide cutters you are looking for might be on your door step.
1. Contact any reputable engineering / cnc supplier and explain what u need. 
2. You do not want cutters used for steel they are not as sharp and angle is different.
3. You want cutters used for aluminium they are sharper and the angle is right.
4. One of the new Jet thicknesers has a spiral cutter block fitted with a large number of
small square cutters same as used on these square bar tools/ scrappers.
Regards Roger in Pretoria


----------



## boysie39 (23 Dec 2011)

There is a seller on the bay who sells all types of stuff including Carbide cutters and all kinds of steel.
He trades under RDGT. hope this is of help.


----------



## paulm (16 Jan 2012)

Any updates or conclusions on what sellers and product types work best for woodturning ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## OldWood (16 Jan 2012)

DINK":1eilabhb said:


> Hi I bought a box of 10 round 12mm carboloy cutters £9.50 off a guy on the bay (timw8675) he often lists them but if theres none on you can contact him from there.



Hi Dink - I've tried searching for this guy as a Shop without success - is he a private seller ?

Rob


----------



## hiho9 (16 Jan 2012)

OldWood":il8600ig said:


> Hi Dink - I've tried searching for this guy as a Shop without success - is he a private seller ?
> 
> Rob



I think he's a private seller, his ebay is http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/timw8675/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692

nothing listed though


----------



## davebrac (16 Jan 2012)

The guy from easy tools says that the carbide bits he uses are standard ones but he changes the rake angle. Has anyone measured the angle of the square cutters that are for sale especially the box of 10?

I have a diamond wheel on my tormek and it touches up these cutter just fine


----------



## Paul Hannaby (17 Jan 2012)

Apparently the ones used for wood are a different alloy that allows it to be sharpened to a better edge. These are also supposed to be the ones that are disposable because they say they aren't able to be sharpened again. Has anyone tried resharpening one of the disposable cutters?


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2012)

Paul Hannaby":43l59opr said:


> Apparently the ones used for wood are a different alloy that allows it to be sharpened to a better edge. These are also supposed to be the ones that are disposable because they say they aren't able to be sharpened again. Has anyone tried resharpening one of the disposable cutters?



AS mentioned earlier in this thread I just run the top surface across a diamond card to freshen up the edge, mind you I have only felt the need once or twice as they seem to go on for ages.

Having spent my life concentrating on getting the rake angle and various clearances right on cutting tools for differing materials I still find it difficult to come to terms with a flat surface edge sharp enough to strip wood so effectively and cleanly as these tips do. (I only have the Ci1 type.)


----------



## boysie39 (17 Jan 2012)

Dink bought a box of 10 have I missed his reply about what they are like or is gon AWOL.
Would be nice to know how they worked.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (17 Jan 2012)

Hi Chas,
The round cutters have a raised edge ring so you can't just run a stone across the top surface. It sounds like you are referring to the standard carbide cutters used for steel etc?


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2012)

Paul the cutters I have are the Ci1 originals, if I replace them then I will look for the equivalent without the edge ident etching which I have a reference for somewhere.





I don't have a round one, but the pattern I would go for in the first instance would be the flat topped like the Easy Wood version.

Normal Steel inserts are not sharp enough, I've been looking for some designed for brass and bronze, but not too determinedly.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (18 Jan 2012)

Hi Chas,
I think you're talking about square ones and I'm talking about round ones! :? 

Has anyone found a UK supplier for the round ones yet? I'm still willing to bulk order from the US if necessary but so far it looks like there's only two of us interested.


----------



## OldWood (18 Jan 2012)

Paul
I'm interested but have not used a carbide tool and can only go on the favourable comments here. I have no difficulty in making my own shaft and handle, but am also unsure as to what the use of the round cutter would be. Could you expand on that for I suspect more than just I. My thinking is that it would be another version of the basic ring cutter, then extended into the Little Brother, Rolly Munro, etc., but they all allow the shaving to fall through the cutter (in theory!). 

I think the question arises in my mind is whether these carbide tools are cutters or scrapers, and if the former then why when their shape is scraper like ?

Coming back to the round tip, there are a huge number of cutter tips on Ebay, some of which are round, but I think their shape, and this applies to many of the square ones too, has a raised lip so that there is a recess behind the cutting edge that acts as a chip breaker for metal turning - steel particularly. My reading of what is written here is that wood turners do not want that lip as it inhibits using a diamond hone to sharpen the edge. I am also seeing a comment that tips for Aluminium milling/turning do a have a flat top.

Right - what I realise I've just written is all the queries I have, and it would be good if someone could answer these as I would like to think we need to pull together some of the comments in previous posts as this is new technology to possibly most of us.

Rob


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2012)

Paul I'm in for a round cutter if they are of the same pattern as the Ci1 cutters, I.E Flat top surface.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (18 Jan 2012)

I stated my interest in round cutters at the beginning of this thread so I'm in.


----------



## Aled Dafis (18 Jan 2012)

I've not managed to make a stem/handle for my cutters yet, I'll try and get on to it tomorrow lunchtime and report back over the weekend.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (19 Jan 2012)

Hi Rob,
The round cutters are like the ones on the hunter tools - see here http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/

Hi Chas, No, these are not flat topped cutters.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jan 2012)

Paul Hannaby":v0db11l5 said:


> Hi Chas, No, these are not flat topped cutters.


OK Paul, I'm still in for one of those, just did not want anything from the steel cutting stable.


----------



## jumps (19 Jan 2012)

CHJ":2mf6dj95 said:


> Paul Hannaby":2mf6dj95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chas, No, these are not flat topped cutters.
> ...



Paul

add me to the list of people who will take one if you do make an order.

try anything once...


----------



## Philip Streeting (19 Jan 2012)

I have had for some months and have been experimenting with the EBay version of the round carbide, flat top cutters mentioned - I can show some stuff later with pics or vids or both if anyone would like to see some results. I bought some 30-40 in anticipation but I'm not sure they are ideal. They seem to work reasonably well on spindle type turning. I haven't had much success on end grain or bowls but that might just be finding the right angles. I notice that on some tools using the flat top carbides, the cutter is attached to the shaft at a slight up tilt. They cut on the centre line.

When I bought the Monster rig from the US, one of the cutters supplied is similar to the one shown on the Hunter tool. The Carbide Depot can supply these but the shipping cost is as much as the cutters - as usual - from the US for some reason. I have sourced, after a good deal of research, a suitable (same) cutter for my purposes from the UK, they are relatively expensive and you have to buy them in sets of 10. They are intended for hollow end grain turning on the Monster, match the one supplied and work well for this, I have no idea how they may perform on other types of cut or other types of tool shaft.

Phil


----------



## Paul Hannaby (19 Jan 2012)

Hi Philip,
I would be interested to find out more about your UK source for the round carbide cutters. I worked out that 10 of the 10mm cutters from the US would work out at £13.00 each including shipping, VAT etc. Are the ones from the UK any cheaper?


----------



## paulm (19 Jan 2012)

jumps":2ye78g48 said:


> CHJ":2ye78g48 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Hannaby":2ye78g48 said:
> ...



Same here Paul, I would take one to try too.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## OldWood (23 Jan 2012)

There's a thread here I've just read

captain-eddie-s-sharpening-jig-t57600.html

This guy's site has carbide cutters - the round ones come from Germany !!

Rob


----------



## Paul Hannaby (23 Jan 2012)

It looks like those are all the flat cutters so possibly standard carbide rather than the finer stuff.


----------



## Retire2004 (5 Feb 2012)

Hi Guys, I have been a member for 3 yrs. but this is my first post. I too have tried the square inserts with great success. I have also, like you, been trying to source the round cutters from the UK and have found some. They are 12mm dia. and highly polished with a chipbreaker, they are designed for use on aluminium. They are considerably cheaper than the prices quoted by some of you. As I am a new poster I am unable to reveal the source on-line due to forum rules, but beleive that I can do so on request via a PM. if any of you are still looking. (I have NO commercial interest in this whatsoever).

More about me.
Retired engineer and amateur woodturner. Prefer larger items such as wall hangings, bowls, platters and am recently into hollow vessels.
Have several lathes including two that I have built myself with lots of extra home made gadgets/jigs etc.

Tudor

Do the right things, don't just do things right!


----------



## paulm (5 Feb 2012)

Sounds very interesting, a couple more posts and you will be able to post links okay.

Home built lathes sound fascinating too !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## flubaluba (28 Apr 2012)

Hi all, 

I am looking for something like the easy tool for turning pens and cant seem to find anything here in the uk or Europe, I am sure by now there should be some localish suppliers, If anyone knows where i can get a handle and holder + carbide tips at a reasonable price please could you let me know.I did see one item , cannot post links yet, that was one tool that took 4 different shaped bits ,but it is in the US and i don't want to have to go through all the customs hassle, although i will if i really have to.

I am new to turning and have just bought my first lathe a jet 1014 , I intend to obviously make some small items , including pens and although i will be buying the hss tools i was hoping the carbide might give me more enjoyment from the word go. Nothing as frustrating as getting a new toy and being unable to play with it because you cannot sharpen the tools correctly. 

I have been watching hundreds or videos, literally, online and although i know practice makes perfect feel that i could enjoy this new hobby of mine.
If anyone has any tips regarding using carbide tips or even if someone can give a link to carbide suppliers it would be much appreciated. 

First time poster and new member of the forum


----------



## woodyturner (28 Apr 2012)

A 1/2" or 3/8" socket bar will take a piece of 1/2" or 3/8" tool steel and you can grind whatever profile you like on them but you will need to drill and tap a thread in the socket bar for a grub screw to hold the steel and make a handle


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2012)

flubaluba":3yi2sect said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for something like the easy tool for turning pens and cant seem to find anything here in the uk or Europe, I am sure by now there should be some localish suppliers, If anyone knows where i can get a handle and holder + carbide tips at a reasonable price please could you let me know. .....


First and foremost, carbide tips are not superior for turning wood, they do have a place, especially when turning wood that has a lot of silica or sand debris embedded, in general they like to work with heavier loads and sound support. 

IMO you are better forgetting about them for turning pens, standard HSS tools will take a sharper and more easily renewed edge.

As a newcomer to turning my advise to you would be to stop reading about the bright and shiny exotics and keep your money in you pocket and put towards a couple of decent standard spindle and skew gouges.


----------



## Chris1965 (28 Apr 2012)

CHJ":1sn8xv0i said:


> flubaluba":1sn8xv0i said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Sorry but I have to disagree with that entirely, carbide holds a sharper edge and for longer, is quicker and easier to resharpen and does not require specialist sharpening equipment. Plus you can buy one tool that will do the job of four HSS.


----------



## 12345Peter (28 Apr 2012)

Chris1965":31b8x0lk said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with that entirely, carbide holds a sharper edge and for longer, is quicker and easier to resharpen and does not require specialist sharpening equipment.



I can't contradict you as I have no experience with carbide tools, but everyone who has advised me says that HSS is sharper and stays sharper longer, I am confused, but will not be rushing out to change my tools.



Chris1965":31b8x0lk said:


> Plus you can buy one tool that will do the job of four HSS.



Now that sounds good, if I get rid of my 3/8th spindle gouge, 3\8th bowl gouge, 3/4 roughing gouge and my 1\2 round skew, which carbide tool could I replace them with :wink:


----------



## Chris1965 (28 Apr 2012)

It is no secret that we make and sell a carbide tool ... all this came about after 30 years of wood turning, I have a tool that will replace all the tools you mentioned, and we are developing others for specialist tasks. But I am not here to plug my tools, those that pm'd me and asked have been sent the relevant information for them to make an informed choice. One of the biggest hurdles I have come up against has been "traditionalists" who prefer HSS tools, which is fine, but for new turners who get lost in the minefield of what to chose and then discover that sharpening HSS tools is almost a black art and requires a whole new skill set, carbides offer an easy solution, for those who want to turn wood instead of sharpen tools.


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2012)

12345Peter":1tcv5r3i said:


> but everyone who has advised me says that HSS is sharper and stays sharper longer, I am confused,



A lot of the confusion between HHS and Carbide is a hangover from metal turning where profiled carbide tips are regularly used.
These tips like to take heavy cuts and wear well but in the main do not have as sharp a finite edge as can be found on a hand ground HSS cutting tool. In a hobbyist environment and associated light lathes more often than not a metal cutting HSS tool works better and gives more consistent results. You can easily change the cutting angles,rake etc. to get the best results, something that can't be easily done with a preformed carbide tip.

Folks trying to use these 'metal' tips for wood turning find that they do not perform as they expected.
There are however Carbide cutter tips that work well for cutting wood and have extremely sharp edges which, because they in the main do not have any top rake contours can be easily sharpened by dressing of the top surface with a diamond stone.

I find them very effective for roughing down blanks quickly and removing bulk material and occasionally finishing cuts where their external shape/curve etc. matches the profile that I'm forming.

Using them requires differing handling to the majority of wood turning gouges because there is no bevel contact to support the tool or control the depth of cut. They do work in shear scraper mode much the same as HSS scrapers but their small edge profile does not aid the forming of smooth curves.


----------



## jumps (28 Apr 2012)

Chris1965":22r95glq said:


> It is no secret that we make and sell a carbide tool ...



without wanting to deail this thread anymore, if the above is the case then shouldn't your profile or, better still, signature, indicate this?


----------



## Chris1965 (28 Apr 2012)

jumps":wsve3uxk said:


> Chris1965":wsve3uxk said:
> 
> 
> > It is no secret that we make and sell a carbide tool ...
> ...



I dont think that would be necessary.


----------



## Noel (29 Apr 2012)

Chris1965":11vgtm2n said:


> jumps":11vgtm2n said:
> 
> 
> > Chris1965":11vgtm2n said:
> ...



I'm afraid it is necessary. We certainly have no problem with members participating who represent commercial interests, indeed we have the the likes of Axminster, Brimarc, Lee Valley etc as well as many smaller companies who are members here. But such members abide by the guidelines that are available at the top of each board. 

There is a fine line between advertising/promotion of commercial interests and helping or assisting members and making a valid contribution to the forum. Generally speaking those members with commercial interests do not start threads or jump into existing threads essentially promoting and plugging their services or products. Certainly there are instances when a member is enquiring about a specific product or service from a company and we accept that it is of value to our community for a representative of the company in question to assist. Therefore it is important that clear disclosure through a signature is evident in order that all members are aware of vested interests and who exactly they are communicating with. Quite often we've banned new members who feel they can take advantage of the forum with what we see as free advertising and promotion. They have no place here and never will. Of course they are quite welcome to purchase banner space.

With regard to participating in general discussions such as this one it is important that such phrases and wording such as "_It is no secret that we make and sell a carbide tool_" are not used. That is promotion as far as I'm concerned and is not acceptable. Certainly, you can discuss the pros and cons of carbide in a general manner on a limited basis but without reference to your products or commercial interests as outlined in this rule:



> ( 8.4 ) Commercial interests
> Members of commercial organisations or those forum members who have any commercial links with a company through personal involvement with product promotion, demonstrating etc. are welcome to participate in forum discussion on a limited basis.
> They will however not be permitted to start threads relating to, or linked to, their products or services as a point of sale source or promotion.
> Such behaviour will not be tolerated.



Therefore it is necessary that you have a signature on your posts if you wish to continue to be a member here.


----------



## OldWood (29 Apr 2012)

I would like to think that the Moderator here - Noel - would have passed this posting by the other moderators; I suspect he hasn't as anyone with a sense of reasonableness and common sense would have said 'bin it'.

This is an asinine, pompous and inaccurate criticism of a posting from a member who is commercially investigating a technology which is relatively new to wood turners and correspondingly is of significant interest. The very fact that the thread has gone to 4 pages indicates such.

I would suggest for a start that Noel actually reads his comments to Chris1965 and reads carefully his quoted regulation 8.4. Nowhere does the regulation say that a commercial interest cannot 'jump into existing threads' - that actually would be totally counter to any assistance that comes from commercial contributors who do, if my memory is correct, quite frequently suggest one of their products.

This posting should never have been made, and certainly not in public view as it certainly makes moderation look foolish. If I was Chris 1965 I would walk away from this website immediately, as other have I believe due to heavy handed management postings; I hope Chris won't as he clearly has something of value for us all. 

Rob


----------



## Chris1965 (29 Apr 2012)

OldWood":36mgfenk said:


> I would like to think that the Moderator here - Noel - would have passed this posting by the other moderators; I suspect he hasn't as anyone with a sense of reasonableness and common sense would have said 'bin it'.
> 
> This is an asinine, pompous and inaccurate criticism of a posting from a member who is commercially investigating a technology which is relatively new to wood turners and correspondingly is of significant interest. The very fact that the thread has gone to 4 pages indicates such.
> 
> ...



I have sent both CHJ and Noel messages explaining... again .. I am not here for commercial reasons, Noel cherry picked a line from a post of mine, he obviously neglected to read further where I stated quite clearly _"But I am not here to plug my tools"_ I got involved in the discussion, primarily because of the amount of disinformation already floating about, kind of wish I had'nt bothered really. I had considered starting a thread explaining what I am doing, but as that might be viewed as self promotion, I decided against it :wink:


----------



## OldWood (29 Apr 2012)

Chris - can I put the thread back on track !!!!!!

What is the difference in terms of use between 'cupped' round cutters - eg Ebay 150791316376 - and flat ones as Ebay 290704049229 ?

Obviously from the previous comments in this thread, the flat ones can be sharpened. I bought the Ebay tool and find it total magic for end grain in hollow forms with very smooth cutting, but haven't used it for anything else yet. I've been using it with the LH edge low for deep boring; this seems to be counter to the 'rub-the-bevel' approach for HSS, which perhaps might be the right approach for the flat tips ?

Rob


----------



## 12345Peter (29 Apr 2012)

Chris1965":yzrhwjki said:


> It is no secret that we make and sell a carbide tool ... all this came about after 30 years of wood turning, I have a tool that will replace all the tools you mentioned, and we are developing others for specialist tasks. But I am not here to plug my tools, those that pm'd me and asked have been sent the relevant information for them to make an informed choice. One of the biggest hurdles I have come up against has been "traditionalists" who prefer HSS tools, which is fine, but for new turners who get lost in the minefield of what to chose and then discover that sharpening HSS tools is almost a black art and requires a whole new skill set, carbides offer an easy solution, for those who want to turn wood instead of sharpen tools.



I am not a traditionalist as I have only recently started turning, I was advised by many turners to stay away from carbide chisels as they need sharpening more often than HSS, I have no idea if that is true, but none of the turners recommended carbide so I took their advice. I have learnt to sharpen my HSS tools and it is not a black art as far as I am aware.

You said "those that pm'd me and asked have been sent the relevant information for them to make an informed choice" If I had the information I would not be able to make an informed choice, I just don't have the experience, however if you had made that info available in a post, others more experienced could evaluate what you are saying and translate for us newbies, who want to learn. I hope you will post the info.


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2012)

12345Peter":19e30tsq said:


> I am not a traditionalist as I have only recently started turning, I was advised by many turners to stay away from carbide chisels as they need sharpening more often than HSS, I have no idea if that is true, but none of the turners recommended carbide so I took their advice. I have learnt to sharpen my HSS tools and it is not a black art as far as I am aware.




Peter i think you may be confusing Carbide with Carbon Steel.

Older wood turning tools were made of High Carbon Steel, nothing wrong with them and for some things folks prefer to use them, in fact most pole lathe turners will be using Carbon Steel tools.

High Speed Steel tools are a relatively recent innovation in wood turning terms and are far superior at keeping their edge, they are or were the workhorses of metal turning also.

Carbide Tools are in the main made in the form of sintered cutting bits formed under extreme pressure in molds, although some can be obtained in solid shank form.
They are much harder, will withstand considerable pressure and hold a good edge, they are also far more brittle than HSS and can easily be chipped if not handled correctly, in metal turning they do not like interrupted loads and will fail if misused this way.


----------



## Noel (29 Apr 2012)

OldWood":31ojxmu2 said:


> I would like to think that the Moderator here - Noel - would have passed this posting by the other moderators; I suspect he hasn't as anyone with a sense of reasonableness and common sense would have said 'bin it'.
> 
> This is an asinine, pompous and inaccurate criticism of a posting from a member who is *commercially* investigating a technology which is relatively new to wood turners and correspondingly is of significant interest. The very fact that the thread has gone to 4 pages indicates such.
> 
> ...



You miss my point. You also presume rather too much. But no worries, thanks for your POV.
If you've any further views on me, the moderating team, management, rules etc you're more than welcome to post in the appropriate board.


----------



## OldWood (29 Apr 2012)

Noel":xp9g4li0 said:


> OldWood":xp9g4li0 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to think that the Moderator here - Noel - would have passed this posting by the other moderators; I suspect he hasn't as anyone with a sense of reasonableness and common sense would have said 'bin it'.
> ...



And your point is .. what ? 

And my presumption is ... what ?

And here we have another error - I made no comments on the moderating team, management or the rules. I am criticising you, and I will do it on the board where you post is and not one where no one else will read it, for poor handling of a new member who considers he has something positive to add to the activity of wood turning. This is an amateur organisation and he approached a grey line of a RULE, and my god, didn't you half come down heavily on him. Shame on you for pouring cold water on someone who is developing new techniques and quite probably requiring all the support he can get.

I would ask to clarify what 'your point' is, and also what I am meant to have presumed. If indeed I am in error, then I will happily apologise to you on this board, but I am of the opinion that you should look to withdrawing your post on the matter and giving an apology to Chris 1965.

Rob


----------



## woodyturner (29 Apr 2012)

Makes you feel like running for the hills is it always like this if so I'm of forum newbee


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2012)

OldWood":rar1dg1d said:


> I would ask to clarify what 'your point' is, and also what I am meant to have presumed. If indeed I am in error, then I will happily apologise to you on this board, but I am of the opinion that you should look to withdrawing your post on the matter and giving an apology to Chris 1965.
> 
> Rob


Rob, seeing as you are intent on a public challenge of moderating/moderators may I point out that you do not know what has been discussed by the forum admin and moderators, you are challenging a moderator about the management of the forum without as far as I can tell any personal knowledge of the facts behind the case.

You appear to have totally missed the point which is that people who have a commercial interest in a subject or product that they advise on or share an opinion on have the decency to add a suitable disclosure to their signature and where appropriate ask for a rating in their profile so that members can view any postings with the informed knowledge of where such advise or views is/are coming from.

That is all that has been asked of a new member, who within a few posts stated that they had such and interest, but when questioned by a longer term member saw no reason why they should declare it.

If it is still not clear what is considered acceptable and honest in respect of this aspect of forum membership then please take the time to look at *This Members profile and signature* which leaves no one in any doubt about commercial interests.

A similar declaration is all that has been requested.


----------



## 12345Peter (29 Apr 2012)

CHJ":4k5fgdf3 said:


> 12345Peter":4k5fgdf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a traditionalist as I have only recently started turning, I was advised by many turners to stay away from carbide chisels as they need sharpening more often than HSS, I have no idea if that is true, but none of the turners recommended carbide so I took their advice. I have learnt to sharpen my HSS tools and it is not a black art as far as I am aware.
> ...



You have hit the nail on the head, I was confusing it with carbon steel. Thanks for spotting my mistake, it sure isn't the first I have made. I look forward to hearing more about these carbide tools chris was talking about.

Thanks again.


----------



## OldWood (29 Apr 2012)

CHJ":25pzek7q said:


> OldWood":25pzek7q said:
> 
> 
> > I would ask to clarify what 'your point' is, and also what I am meant to have presumed. If indeed I am in error, then I will happily apologise to you on this board, but I am of the opinion that you should look to withdrawing your post on the matter and giving an apology to Chris 1965.
> ...



Chas
I'm taking this out of public view and will PM you.

Rob


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2012)

12345Peter":339bykv0 said:


> .You have hit the nail on the head, I was confusing it with carbon steel. Thanks for spotting my mistake, it sure isn't the first I have made. I look forward to hearing more about these carbide tools chris was talking about.
> 
> Thanks again.


Nothing particularly new about the carbide tips for wood turning, the main problem as far as supply is concerned is the actual specification of the alloy and form of the tips for wood turning having a much smaller market than those for metal turning and therefore end up in a price ramp associated with lower product quantities.

I've been using some since *Mid 2008* in a homemade holder.

They are good for the type of task shown in that link.

The *The easy pen turner* is just a smaller version of the tips I use.

Regarding the video linked to above demonstrating its ability to go straight in on an acrylic blank or wood is all well and good but may not be applicable to all acrylics and woods.

As far as indicating to someone new to turning that this is an acceptable method of approaching a square blank to true it up I consider it very misleading, it would be far better for a new turner to be taught how to blend in a cut towards the end of a piece as would be normal practice with a spindle gouge and would avoid the inevitable broken blank or flying missile when they try the same approach with something that is less forgiving or a blunting tip.


----------



## 12345Peter (29 Apr 2012)

CHJ":1p4nlb5w said:


> Nothing particularly new about the carbide tips for wood turning, the main problem as far as supply is concerned is the actual specification of the alloy and form of the tips for wood turning having a much smaller market than those for metal turning and therefore end up in a price ramp associated with lower product quantities.
> 
> I've been using some since *Mid 2008* in a homemade holder.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, I will start looking at these carbide tips/cutters and see if I can see any in use at demos.


----------



## flubaluba (19 May 2012)

Well it is nice to see that there is as much conflict in this forum as many others i have visited, i think personally it gives the forums character as to how the moderators deal with people bending or breaking the rules. 
I have received a few carbide tips and have a Robert Sorby tool that i am using to mount them to.
Having not had experience with hss chisels all i can say is that the carbide tips do everything i need them to do so far. There is a learning curve like with everything, i am learning to use less force and take my time, cut down a slope not up it and the advise on cutting at faster speeds really helped a lot as i have been taking in a lot of advise to use the lathe at slower speeds, and the finish i am getting be it on wood or acrylic is really nice.I still have not got around to doing a bowl but have been given a lovely piece of maple to experiment with.
Thanks to those giving advise and i will try to give a little back to the forum by posting some pictures of what i have created and maybe talking about the problems i have come across when turning. 
I really am loving using the lathe a lot , i just wish i had more time for it.
Any more tips on using the carbide tip would be much appreciated.


----------



## jnesmith (21 Aug 2012)

I am a very new member, and a fairly new turner. I have recently been researching carbide cutters; particularly those made with the new "nanograin" carbide. I have a couple of carbide-tipped tools, and have had good success with them. My continued research brought me to this thread. It appears that for a brief while, you all had a very knowledgeable individual participating in the discussion of this topic. Unfortunately, it appears that he has been run off by the moderators. I'll continue my search. Hopefully I will come across a similar discussion on another forum; one in which "Chris1965" is welcome to participate.


----------



## paulm (21 Aug 2012)

jnesmith":21n01d3f said:


> I am a very new member, and a fairly new turner. I have recently been researching carbide cutters; particularly those made with the new "nanograin" carbide. I have a couple of carbide-tipped tools, and have had good success with them. My continued research brought me to this thread. It appears that for a brief while, you all had a very knowledgeable individual participating in the discussion of this topic. Unfortunately, it appears that he has been run off by the moderators. I'll continue my search. Hopefully I will come across a similar discussion on another forum; one in which "Chris1965" is welcome to participate.



It's quite easy to avoid being "run off" if you don't have an attitude problem or an agenda :roll: 

"people who have a commercial interest in a subject or product that they advise on or share an opinion on have the decency to add a suitable disclosure to their signature and where appropriate ask for a rating in their profile so that members can view any postings with the informed knowledge of where such advise or views is/are coming from."

Hardly unreasonable or contentious, is it ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## OldWood (21 Aug 2012)

jnesmith":1k717wwa said:


> I am a very new member, and a fairly new turner. I have recently been researching carbide cutters; particularly those made with the new "nanograin" carbide. I have a couple of carbide-tipped tools, and have had good success with them. My continued research brought me to this thread. It appears that for a brief while, you all had a very knowledgeable individual participating in the discussion of this topic. Unfortunately, it appears that he has been run off by the moderators. I'll continue my search. Hopefully I will come across a similar discussion on another forum; one in which "Chris1965" is welcome to participate.



Interesting that four months after this matter was discussed, someone from outside - and further someone from another country - in reviewing the thread makes the assessment that "Chris1965" was unreasonably handled by the moderators.

I believe that there is another UK based forum that parallels this one and contains a number of original contributors to this site who found the moderation here untenable.

Rob


----------



## Noel (21 Aug 2012)

OldWood":ywvxcljt said:


> jnesmith":ywvxcljt said:
> 
> 
> > I am a very new member, and a fairly new turner. I have recently been researching carbide cutters; particularly those made with the new "nanograin" carbide. I have a couple of carbide-tipped tools, and have had good success with them. My continued research brought me to this thread. It appears that for a brief while, you all had a very knowledgeable individual participating in the discussion of this topic. Unfortunately, it appears that he has been run off by the moderators. I'll continue my search. Hopefully I will come across a similar discussion on another forum; one in which "Chris1965" is welcome to participate.
> ...



Parallel forums? Hmmm, you mean here http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------

